# Another skiff build.



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I imagine u have a title that will tell u what it is?


----------



## jgetts378 (May 23, 2015)

Yes I do have the title, sears & roebuck.. I just haven't seen one like it..

I ripped out the deck yesterday finding water soaked foam and rotten stringers.


----------



## jgetts378 (May 23, 2015)

Well its been a while since my last post.... To update I did the demo stripping it to a bare hull and then entrusted Fuzzie Webb of Webb marine!! Ill let the pictures do the talking! Ive still got some rigging to do and have to mount the motor.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Do you have more pics of the build?


----------



## Rhart (Feb 25, 2017)

jgetts378 said:


> Well its been a while since my last post.... To update I did the demo stripping it to a bare hull and then entrusted Fuzzie Webb of Webb marine!! Ill let the pictures do the talking! Ive still got some rigging to do and have to mount the motor.


----------



## Rhart (Feb 25, 2017)

Great work. Love the colors you chose


----------

